# Lamotragine and Clomipramine (Anafranil) got rid of my DP/DR



## indigo

I was refered to the Depersonalistion Research Unit (DPRU) at the Institute of Psychiatry at the Maudsley Hospital in London. I was diagnosed with DPD and started on Lamotragine, to be used in conjunction with the Clomipramine, that I was already taking. Within 3 months my DP had cleared by the time I hit the target dose of 250 mg. It did not go instantly, it was a gradual process over the 3 months. The DPRU have found in trials that this drug treatment ( Lamotragine in combo with an SSRI ) is successful in 40% of cases. That is huge amount of people, so if you're out there and suffering, find out about this drug, the link is on the homepage.


----------



## indigo

I was refered to the Depersonalistion Research Unit (DPRU) at the Institute of Psychiatry at the Maudsley Hospital in London. I was diagnosed with DPD and started on Lamotragine, to be used in conjunction with the Clomipramine, that I was already taking. Within 3 months my DP had cleared by the time I hit the target dose of 250 mg. It did not go instantly, it was a gradual process over the 3 months. The DPRU have found in trials that this drug treatment ( Lamotragine in combo with an SSRI ) is successful in 40% of cases. That is huge amount of people, so if you're out there and suffering, find out about this drug, the link is on the homepage.


----------



## shadowness

wow!

i was taking clomipramine but found the side effects too much...

i wish i could just take them and see how it goes but i am so scared of medication...

i think i will take it again if all else fails...

so glad those meds have worked for you!

yayness for you!


----------



## shadowness

wow!

i was taking clomipramine but found the side effects too much...

i wish i could just take them and see how it goes but i am so scared of medication...

i think i will take it again if all else fails...

so glad those meds have worked for you!

yayness for you!


----------



## Guest

Hi,

What was your story? Did you had it for a long time? Severe DR or non? Did you try other things? Do you have side effects? Do you take benzos?

Excuse I need to know 

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi,

What was your story? Did you had it for a long time? Severe DR or non? Did you try other things? Do you have side effects? Do you take benzos?

Excuse I need to know 

Cyn xxx


----------



## indigo

Hi Cynthia,

I do experience some side effects from Clomipramine, but they are minor in comparison to having DP. I get constipated ! sleep about 10 hrs a night. I don't get any side effects from Lamotragine, it's a relatively new 'clean' drug. I take lorazepam when I need it which is usually when I have a nightmare.

In 2000 I had a head injury, falling of a horse with no hat on. After that I quickly spiralled into severe anxiety and depression with DP. I went through various drug regimes ( dotheipin, seroxat, olanzapine, thioradizine, valium, manerex ) none of which made any difference to my DP. About a year later, I found out about the Maudsley trialing lamotragine for DP, so I went down to see them and started on it in conjunction with Clomipramine. In 3 months my DP had dissapeared completely, it was amazing to be free from it, to feel real and normal and in touch with the world and people again.

Take care

Indigo


----------



## indigo

Hi Cynthia,

I do experience some side effects from Clomipramine, but they are minor in comparison to having DP. I get constipated ! sleep about 10 hrs a night. I don't get any side effects from Lamotragine, it's a relatively new 'clean' drug. I take lorazepam when I need it which is usually when I have a nightmare.

In 2000 I had a head injury, falling of a horse with no hat on. After that I quickly spiralled into severe anxiety and depression with DP. I went through various drug regimes ( dotheipin, seroxat, olanzapine, thioradizine, valium, manerex ) none of which made any difference to my DP. About a year later, I found out about the Maudsley trialing lamotragine for DP, so I went down to see them and started on it in conjunction with Clomipramine. In 3 months my DP had dissapeared completely, it was amazing to be free from it, to feel real and normal and in touch with the world and people again.

Take care

Indigo


----------



## grant_r

indigo,

I hope I can take these meds soon... I did a little research on them, and it could work. My gp has to approve first though. Thanks for the idea!

-Grant


----------



## grant_r

indigo,

I hope I can take these meds soon... I did a little research on them, and it could work. My gp has to approve first though. Thanks for the idea!

-Grant


----------



## Synapse

I am going to give them a ring and see what they have to say about taking part in research. I have often read that taking part in research does not nesesarily benefit the individual.


----------



## Synapse

I am going to give them a ring and see what they have to say about taking part in research. I have often read that taking part in research does not nesesarily benefit the individual.


----------



## indigo

It's important to realize that its the interaction of the two drugs that treats the DP.

The Maudsley has used lamotragine in combination with an SSRI.


----------



## indigo

It's important to realize that its the interaction of the two drugs that treats the DP.

The Maudsley has used lamotragine in combination with an SSRI.


----------



## GavinD

Indigo,

Out of interest, how much hassle did you get being referred to the dp unit at the maudsley? I've been trying to get referred there for ages but it's not easy because of peny pinching bureaucrats in my health authority (south downs) want me checked out more locally first before they consider funding an out of area referral. It's ridiculous....it's a frickin' research unit it needs people to RESEARCH!!! And I'm 50 miles down the bloody road!

cheers,

Gav


----------



## GavinD

Indigo,

Out of interest, how much hassle did you get being referred to the dp unit at the maudsley? I've been trying to get referred there for ages but it's not easy because of peny pinching bureaucrats in my health authority (south downs) want me checked out more locally first before they consider funding an out of area referral. It's ridiculous....it's a frickin' research unit it needs people to RESEARCH!!! And I'm 50 miles down the bloody road!

cheers,

Gav


----------



## indigo

Hi Gavin,

I am pretty sure that I was referred by my psychiatrist, although I do remember that it took a while befor I got an apt.

I don't think there is much piont being seen by someone else more local than you as most Drs are ill informed about DP/DR.

I don't think it 'costs' anything for your health authority as its a research unit and I don't think there are any finances involved. Its in their interest that they see you as they are doing research !

Is it your GP thats referring you or are you under a Psychiatrist ?

I think you can actually refer yourself if you get no where with your Drs. Certainly you can phone the unit and ask for their advice as to what to do. It is a bit difficult to get someone on the phone, keep trying but when they do answer they are very helpful. also you could try writing or e-mailing.

When you do get an apt. you will be seen by Dr Sierra-Siegert who gave me a two hour assesment. Lamotragine is not yet licenced to treat DP but is for epilepsy, but they are happy to give it to you if your Consultant won't. My Consultant was happy tp prescribe it to me under their advice and so was my GP. I went back to the DPRU for a second follow up and they were so reassuring. Now if I have a query about meds my Dr writes to them for advice and doesnt make decisions on his own.

I am sorry you are having difficulty, I hope some of this will help you. Keep being pro active and remember you are entitled to a second opinion.

Please contact me if you need to, I would like to know how you get on.
The DPRU website has been upgraded recently, just incase you haven't looked of late.

Take care

Indigo


----------



## indigo

Hi Gavin,

I am pretty sure that I was referred by my psychiatrist, although I do remember that it took a while befor I got an apt.

I don't think there is much piont being seen by someone else more local than you as most Drs are ill informed about DP/DR.

I don't think it 'costs' anything for your health authority as its a research unit and I don't think there are any finances involved. Its in their interest that they see you as they are doing research !

Is it your GP thats referring you or are you under a Psychiatrist ?

I think you can actually refer yourself if you get no where with your Drs. Certainly you can phone the unit and ask for their advice as to what to do. It is a bit difficult to get someone on the phone, keep trying but when they do answer they are very helpful. also you could try writing or e-mailing.

When you do get an apt. you will be seen by Dr Sierra-Siegert who gave me a two hour assesment. Lamotragine is not yet licenced to treat DP but is for epilepsy, but they are happy to give it to you if your Consultant won't. My Consultant was happy tp prescribe it to me under their advice and so was my GP. I went back to the DPRU for a second follow up and they were so reassuring. Now if I have a query about meds my Dr writes to them for advice and doesnt make decisions on his own.

I am sorry you are having difficulty, I hope some of this will help you. Keep being pro active and remember you are entitled to a second opinion.

Please contact me if you need to, I would like to know how you get on.
The DPRU website has been upgraded recently, just incase you haven't looked of late.

Take care

Indigo


----------



## GavinD

Hi Indigo, yes, that certainly has been of help thankyou very much.

Well, first of all my GP made a referral back in August of last year but the southdowns health trust comittee that deals with the budget turned it down and said the referral needed to come from a psychiatrist, so my GP referred me to a psychiatrist at the local hospital. This psychiatrist agreed it was a good idea to refer me, but again weeks later it was turned down on the basis that there might be somewhere more local to treat me (even though I keep saying all along i'm not going there to be treated, I'm going there to be of help!) and so i was referred to a local psychotherapist. This guy basically told me straight away that he was no expert in DP and that he'd make sure he wrote back to the psychiatrist at the hospital and say that although he'd like to put me on his waiting list I should also be referred to the DP unit as well. He has written that letter now in the last couple of weeks, so we shall soon see if anything comes of it. When I saw him last wednesday he told me that he'd mention to the top dog of the psychiatry dept at the hospital that funding should not be an issue as it was a research unit. So what you say yourself is spot on.

Well, fingers crossed. To be honest my intention was only to go there to be of help. I'm pretty sure I've got primary DP, but as people's stories on this site show, that is pretty uncommon so I'd make a good guinea pig! But with success stories like yours I'm all the more determined to get up there. The only problem is, I'm planning to be moving out of the country for some time in the new year, so unless things get moving real fast it'll all be too late anyway. But I'll keep fighting nonetheless.

Thanks a lot mate, I will definitely let you know how I get on.

cheers,
Gav


----------



## GavinD

Hi Indigo, yes, that certainly has been of help thankyou very much.

Well, first of all my GP made a referral back in August of last year but the southdowns health trust comittee that deals with the budget turned it down and said the referral needed to come from a psychiatrist, so my GP referred me to a psychiatrist at the local hospital. This psychiatrist agreed it was a good idea to refer me, but again weeks later it was turned down on the basis that there might be somewhere more local to treat me (even though I keep saying all along i'm not going there to be treated, I'm going there to be of help!) and so i was referred to a local psychotherapist. This guy basically told me straight away that he was no expert in DP and that he'd make sure he wrote back to the psychiatrist at the hospital and say that although he'd like to put me on his waiting list I should also be referred to the DP unit as well. He has written that letter now in the last couple of weeks, so we shall soon see if anything comes of it. When I saw him last wednesday he told me that he'd mention to the top dog of the psychiatry dept at the hospital that funding should not be an issue as it was a research unit. So what you say yourself is spot on.

Well, fingers crossed. To be honest my intention was only to go there to be of help. I'm pretty sure I've got primary DP, but as people's stories on this site show, that is pretty uncommon so I'd make a good guinea pig! But with success stories like yours I'm all the more determined to get up there. The only problem is, I'm planning to be moving out of the country for some time in the new year, so unless things get moving real fast it'll all be too late anyway. But I'll keep fighting nonetheless.

Thanks a lot mate, I will definitely let you know how I get on.

cheers,
Gav


----------



## dalailama15

I tried Lamotrazine as well, and wanted to do it in conjunction with an ssri as the King's college studies recommended. Howver, the MD thought it best to stay with the Wellbutrin I had been taking and just add the lamotrazine. (It has just occurred to me: this guy is really an ass.)

About three months later and the only effects are negative, but I can't just stop taking the crap, am still interested in the lamictal, and don't have another appointment for a few weeks. His assumption, without looking at any of the data, that Wellbutrin is Prozak is Clomipramine annoys me. He doesn't seem to know that these kinds of data exist, and moreover, doesn't seem to care. This time I get what I ask for or get a new psych. Thanks for the post, indigo, as well as thanks to you guys for responding. I was just going to give up on the Lamictal, but now know I have to try it with the correct supliment.


----------



## indigo

Hi

I am not sure what Wellbrutin is, I presume it's an American trade name ? All I know is that the trials at King's specifically use Lamotragine in combination with an SSRI. The DPRU at Kings has published papers on their findings which maybe you could direct your Dr to or he/she can also write to Dr Sierra-Siegert at Kings to ask for advice, research data etc.. Good luck..

Indigo


----------



## indigo

Hi

I just want to clarify something.

The information on the DPRU (Depersonalisation Research Unit) website at the Maudsley London is that they have been trialing Lamotragine in combination with SSRI's, when I saw Dr Sierra back in 2001 he advised me to take Anafranil (which I was already on) or to swap to Prozac. Obviously there are many SSRI's so the vital thing to do, if you wish to follow this route, is to contact them directly to make an appointment to be assesed for the specific drug regime that suits your profile.

There have been several papers written about their research on Lamotragine which you can find out about on their website.

Personally I would not feel safe to take any drugs for DP unless I had been referred to them (or the American equivalent ). Research is progressing all the time and they are the experts with DP/DR.

Indigo


----------



## ShaneSutherly

I currently take Effexor, but its only been a week and im on a low dose (75 mg), so its not if full effect. I should ask my PD about Lamactil and see if he would perscribe it.


----------



## Guest

I am taking an anti-convulsant (depakote) and an SSRI (Zoloft). Depakote by itself eliminated much of my anxiety but I was then given Wellbutrin on top of that which raised my anxiety to which I can still feel effects of that mistake today (i first took it 5 days ago). I just started Zoloft today and this combination looks like the way to go, although Anafranil might be more potent/helpful.


----------



## Guest

Indigo,

What is the dose of Clomipramine that you were on??? Also did you stay at the 250mg of Lamactil? any other meds??

Thx!

Scott


----------



## Guest

I just smoke copious amounts of weed to accept the fact that I am spiraling out of control in derealization. I prefer to be 100% insane, rather than partialy insane and weed sustains me in delerium and madness.


----------



## David

I've also been to the DPRU - and feel very privileged to have got there after so many years of doctors and psychs not knowing anything. I've gone up to 400mg of lamotrigine and the 20mg of Prozac I was on before. They told me that prozac on its own is ineffective - so, like, the past 6 years on it were completely pointless!

I'm told it does need funding to go there but it wasn't a problem for me to get it. After initally seeing doctors, pschiatrists and psychologists for ages and taking prozac (up to 60mg) my DP cleared for about 18 months. Then it came back so I went to Dr then psychiatrist then psychogist (different ones as I had moved).

Even the psycvhologist hadn't heard of the DPRU - I literally had to give her the phone number! Anyway, got there eventually and very glad to finally find someone who understood DP. I made a short not in my diary each day about how I fell. This week hasn't been quite so good but before that I had an unbroken spell of 16 days wher I just wrote 'OK - no probs'.

No side effects from lamotrigine and I'd been on prozac for so long that no side effects from that.

What a relief

David


----------



## Guest

Hi David,

Do you feel more connected and more emotional than before (with dp/dr)?

Do you think less often of who you are and how you see (dr) and are you able to concentrate on reading, memorize things?

(I am on 12,5 mg of Lamictal and upgrading next week).

C xxx


----------



## David

Yes to both!


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Since I began Lamictal, I have nausea (constant) and cramps. And when I upgraded to 25 mg I was very sick, vomiting and stuff. I am still fragile and having nausea all the time.

Indigo (or David), did it do that to you first? And what did you take to be better?

C


----------



## David

Bit of nausea at the moment, but only when I got up to very high dose. Of course you never know if it's related or not - have you thought that you might just have an unrelated stomach upset?!


----------



## Guest

don't know all I know is that I never had nausea before... all symptoms except nausea. It's bizarre. I'll wait a week, again. But it's very annoying. I don't need this anymore  Also I have dilated pupils.

Anyway, I'll wait. The problem is : I am so tired and nervous about all my situation and my constant obsession about dp/dr that I can't stand any side effects. Except Klonopin effect, but it's not good and I know that. I am really depressed and don't know how not to become crazy without meds.

And if Indigo is there, please come in!

C xxx


----------



## stickdude

i've read about anafranil and i will ask my psychiatrist about it and see if she will prescribe me some. hopefully it will lessen my OCD/anxiety/dp!


----------



## Guest

We'll be 2 with this med, in 2 weeks I begin Anafranil at low doses.

I'll pray that it help depression, Dp/DR.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest

Cynthia said:


> We'll be 2 with this med, in 2 weeks I begin Anafranil at low doses.
> 
> I'll pray that it help depression, Dp/DR.
> 
> Cynthia xxx


Hi,

I thought I would chime in as I gave been on Anafranil (Chloripramine) for 3 months now. I started it after seeing Indego's post about Anafranil with Lamontragine.

I am up to 150MG a day and it def. completly stopped my OCD and helped a great deal with DP/DR. (along with the Lamontragine)

I am asking my doctor to take me off of it tho. The side effects are too great for the benifit of it. I have gained 20lbs in three months and my appitite is ravenous. I also have COMPLETLY lost my sexual desire, which is not good as I am in a loving relationship.

I am looking at replacing it with Luvox, Lexipro or Prozak...

BUT it did a awsome job on OCD!!!! I think even 50mg was enuf to get rid of the OCD, but we were trying to work on other things so we went higher.

Currently I am on 
150 Imipramine
25 Topomax (really helps with the appitite suppression)
100 Lamactil (lomtragine)
Clonopin as needed (usually 1-3mg a day)

Hope this helps

Scott


----------



## Guest

Lancelot, you make me sad with Anafranil thing.... :?

I asked to have Anafranil, and I hope it will help me for dp and dr....

I really need help, any kind of relief.  I put hope on this med bcause of researches done with this med for this illness.

I feel so angry, so emotionally unstable, all I want is to feel grounded, a bit of me again, not angry, and frustrated.... I want so much to be happy...

I am going in therapy thsi week, and I hope it will help too...

C xx


----------



## Guest

Cynthia said:


> Lancelot, you make me sad with Anafranil thing.... :?
> 
> I asked to have Anafranil, and I hope it will help me for dp and dr....
> 
> I really need help, any kind of relief.  I put hope on this med bcause of researches done with this med for this illness.
> 
> I feel so angry, so emotionally unstable, all I want is to feel grounded, a bit of me again, not angry, and frustrated.... I want so much to be happy...
> 
> I am going in therapy thsi week, and I hope it will help too...
> 
> C xx


Cynthia,

Dont mean to bring you down about Anafranil. I just wanted to let you know some of the big side effects. I didnt see any difference between 50 and 150mg tho. I think it is GREAT for OCD/DP/Mood Swings and Depression. My doctor told me the main reason they dont prescribe it as much is because of the side effects. I would start on a low dose and see if it works, it did wonders for me, but I cant deal with the complete lack of sex drive. I dont know if this is different in women vs men tho???

Scott


----------



## optimusrhyme

Does Anafranil or Lamictal help DR symptoms, like the kind of Fog?
This is my biggest problem and I think if I could get a little help lessoning these symptoms i could beat the DP....

Somebody please help...


----------



## Guest

Jordan13 said:


> Does Anafranil or Lamictal help DR symptoms, like the kind of Fog?
> This is my biggest problem and I think if I could get a little help lessoning these symptoms i could beat the DP....
> 
> Somebody please help...


Jordan,

I def. do think it helps lift the fog! Honestly Clonopin by far does the best/fastest for me tho...

Scott


----------



## optimusrhyme

Thanks Scott I'm going to see into these Meds hopefully they can help me out.....


----------



## Universal

you said it makes you feel normal, does that mean you have thoughts and feelings again? right now as i type my head is just empty of everything, like a blank page, same with my body. are you having normal unconscious thoughts and feelings again?

thanks,
alex


----------



## Guest

Alex,

It def makes me feel more intouch with reality. I feel as if I have come out of a cloud. My emotions are still blunted, but I am so much more aware of everything now...

Scott


----------

